# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Even voostellen

## joca454

ik ben Joca en geïnterresseerd in gezondheid en wil eens kijken wat dit forum te bieden heeft.

----------


## melfy

Ik ben Lien geinteresseerd in gezondheidszorg

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Joca, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Tot ziens op het forum en een fijne dag gewenst.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Lien, jij ook welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Tot ziens dan op het forum en een fijne dag gewenst.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------


## biesje42

Hallo, Ik ben Petra en ben eigenlijk op zoek naar mensen die na een gal operatie problemen met eten en verteren kregen. Ook miss ijzer tekort.

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Petra, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Heb je al gekeken bij de rubriek Gal? Daar kun je ervaringen van anderen lezen en je kunt er je eigen bericht plaatsen met je vragen. Dan kunnen andere forumleden reageren en kun je zo gerichter antwoord krijgen.

Je kunt ook via de zoekmachine linksboven zoeken. Dan voer je het onderwerp in en dan krijg je van Google een overzicht van berichten die hier op het forum staan.

Tot ziens op het forum en een fijne dag!

Groetjes, Leontien

----------

